# Texas Prairie Parsley



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't know much about prairie parsley, but if they are working it heavily, they are getting something from it. 
I've seen a few on the sides of rural roads here, and I've often been tempted to pick some plants for seeds. Now, your post reinforces my thoughts on this.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

I don't know much about it either. I did find on some google searches that is it is a nectar, but don't know how good of one. Also see that it is a host plant for the Black Swallowtail.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Derek said:


> Also see that it is a host plant for the Black Swallowtail.


Yeah, it's very similar to the dill plant, and in fact can be used like cultivated dill.


----------

